# Can i give my dog whey protein



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

i was thinking if i give my dog whey protein and took it out for walks alott and just generally made it excercise like ruunning for balls and hill climbing .. would it build muscle and would it be ok to give it protein .. i guess its pretty natural stuff .. :lol:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

One word- WHY


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

why not and while your at it try 500mg of test as well!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fk me, if you are giving your dog whey, I'll be your dog!!!! (anyone remember that kiora (sp) advert?  )

The way money is for me right now, Im not joking, I'll be your dog. I'll be your bitch. Hell if you put protein pudding on your balls, I'll lick em clean, anythign for free grub :lol:


----------



## bubsy08 (Oct 17, 2008)

I heard dogs will explode if they eat whey.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

he should get suffient protein from his diet mate. I would not bother


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Just let it be a normal dog mate lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hell if you are giving it test as well, Im deffo your dog (rs runs off to get must_try_harders slippers)


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

This thread is rather amusing to say the least.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

In all seriousness a lot of things humans eat are dangerous/toxic to dogs, I think chocolate is one of em. Zara and w33bam know a hell of a lot about dogs, as I am sure plenty others here do to - my gut feeling is dont do it, but Im no expert.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

bubsy08 said:


> I heard dogs will explode if they eat whey.


lmao i fout that was pidgeons:lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes - I give mine unflavoured whey protein concentrate with milk.

Do not give chocolate flavoured ones (theobromine is toxic to dogs). I would also take care with "all in one" formulas or MRP as some contain specific actives that my have different effects or different dose ranges in dogs.

J


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.pittrxman.com/RogerClemensDog.jpg


----------



## bubsy08 (Oct 17, 2008)

weightsjack said:


> http://www.pittrxman.com/RogerClemensDog.jpg


How much can he bench press:laugh:


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm what is the worst that could happen .. if i give it like half a scoop with some milk everyday for like a week .. and it stays fine .. then well as borat would say GREAT SUCCESSSSSS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Crush a few oxys into his meat mate.......Won't do any harm :whistling:

What breed is it?

Let me guess........Staffy or pit or something similar?

GHS


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

well you see i just got a 10 lb tub from myprotien (great website) its the unflavoured whey.. so i think it will be fine


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

I doubt very much that whey protein would harm your dog mate but I'm also very sure that if it was necessary for him to have such a thing in his diet then Pedigree Chum would've clocked on to this! pmsl!

If he needs it to help him chase after a ball then Id be looking at his diet and excersize more closely cause giving him human supps is not the answer. You need to find out the problem 1st.

My 2 dogs would wake up instantly out of a deep sleep and spring up onto their toes ready for anything and they have no supps except glucosamine with chondroitin for their joints as they are active heavy dogs (particular breed is prone to shoulder/hip problems)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Why the hell would you give your dog protein shakes??

Pure stupidity if you ask me..

If you want to clean up doggy siht 10x more than usual and potentially put its life at risk because you don't know if it will harm it or not then be my guest


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

as Brickhoused says - WHY?

What is the point and what do you seek to achieve. As has been said many times on this forum, whey supplements are supplements. Real food builds real muscle.

On this occassion your dog is doing cardio only although I would p1ss myself if was ever to see him doing cable cross overs!!! So therefore, what is the benefit of extra protein?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL LOL. that dog looks wrong though doesnt it. Its a waste of damn money feeding it to your dog. give it to me if u dont know what to do with it


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

GHS said:


> Crush a few oxys into his meat mate.......Won't do any harm :whistling:
> 
> What breed is it?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well in short pretty much ... a half staff half bulldog so its not exactly tiny :innocent:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> Why would you say that about Zara? granted she is about as hot as Alaska but calling her a dog is just plain wrong dude..


Ach she's been called worse, thick skinned so she is. No, I mean that, she really is thick skinned, like a white rhino I heard :lol:

Guess who is gettign booted firmly in his atrophied testicles the next time Zara meets him face to face


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> lmao i fout that was pidgeons:lol:


haha, sheep explode if you put them in a field of unlimited grass, cause they have no hunger control cause their used to live in barren mountains. they don't explode thou, their stomachs rupture and they die


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Amusing responses guys!!! Seems like a classic case of my dog is hard so that means I am hard!

S


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a mastiff.. therefore I am God.. I win you lose

1-0

...


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

leeston said:


> as Brickhoused says - WHY?
> 
> What is the point and what do you seek to achieve. As has been said many times on this forum, whey supplements are supplements. Real food builds real muscle.
> 
> On this occassion your dog is doing cardio only although I would p1ss myself if was ever to see him doing cable cross overs!!! So therefore, what is the benefit of extra protein?


 my awnser to this is because ... i want a bulky dog ...and staks cost a facking lot so ive been giving him ra eggs atm as it improves there coat and cod liver oil tablets to kep its joints health so i fout well what else could you do. i want a healthy fit and bulky dog :rockon:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

If you want to improve the life of your canine friend look into a product called "K9Rx" I use it for my American Bulldogs and it works really well.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> haha, sheep explode if you put them in a field of unlimited grass, cause they have no hunger control cause their used to live in barren mountains. they don't explode thou, their stomachs rupture and they die


darn .. not quite the same as the picture in my mind thou .. thankyou for that smile:beer:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

DB said:


> Why would you say that about Zara? granted she is about as hot as Alaska but calling her a dog is just plain wrong dude..


Oh aye, but calling me a dog is ok then izzit?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ha ha

can you imagine how bad his farts would be on a diet of whey!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Oh aye, but calling me a dog is ok then izzit?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was going to refer to that complete overlooking of the W33BAM, but thought it more apt to allow you to respond first. How dare he, mod or no - F33R TEH W33BAM!!!!!!!!!

That was a deliberate mis-spelling of "THE" BTW, see what i did there? God I am fkn cool so I am


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

if you want it to get more protein use powdered milk from pet shop.. it was advised to me when i had a bitch that was in season and my male dog lost weight but he didnt drink it the bitch did tho.. it will help get some size on and is balanced for dogs thats your best bet


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

DB said:


> Don't get me started!! Last time i picked a fight with 2 scottish birds I got sent to prison..
> 
> And they got locked up in Battersea dogs home


You're in for in now matey!! You're never too big for a slap y'know! Even if I need a chair to stand on! pmsl!

Me and Zara... on the war path... angry at a man... frothing at the mouth..... Not a pretty sight!! Run like the fcukin clappers mate!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well in short pretty much ... a half staff half bulldog so its not exactly tiny :innocent:


 Thought as much....

And let me guess....Your some chavvy lad between 18 and 26? That wears trackies and hoodies constantly?

Who thinks its good having a breed of dog thats noutoriously vicious?

You walk around with him and think your a big man?

All pure guesses.....No intention to cause any offence just wondering thats all 

GHS


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> I was going to refer to that complete overlooking of the W33BAM, but thought it more apt to allow you to respond first. How dare he, mod or no - F33R TEH W33BAM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That was a deliberate mis-spelling of "THE" BTW, see what i did there? God I am fkn cool so I am


Cause your a silvie LIKE ME!!!

I know, imagine him completely overlooking me. Even bolding Zaras name and turning his snotty mod nose up at me! wits tha't awa boot! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

DB said:


> funny you say the word clappers, as take the last 4 letters off and thats about the only thing Scotland has ever given England to be fair
> 
> http://www.puberty101.com/h_std_gonorrhea.shtml


Ahahahahahahaaaa!!!

But thats what you get for sheeagging a manky skank! You get them everywhere! Not just Scotland!!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

GHS said:


> Thought as much....
> 
> And let me guess....Your some chavvy lad between 18 and 26? That wears trackies and hoodies constantly?
> 
> ...


sorry GHS but staffys are no vicious dogs all police men/women own that breed of dog thats why there will be no ban on that breed.. its not proven, when u hear these storys u hear it was a staff and in all honesty you see pic of them and if you know your dogs u can tell it aint full staff most the time there cross pitbull terrier or mongrals... i have 2 staff bull's full breed that live with 3 kids aged 6, 5, and a baby of 18 months and if you ask police they would recomend this breed to someone with children there known as a childs nanny


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

GHS said:


> Thought as much....
> 
> And let me guess....Your some chavvy lad between 18 and 26? That wears trackies and hoodies constantly?
> 
> ...


LMAO i can only dream to be as cool as them kids .. and no .. i wear jeans and shirts .. my dog is not vicious at all . its a family dog and tbh i dont see the point of vicuos dogs. ok i play fight with mine but he has never broken skin on any one .. and when i take him for a walk .. i have one of those stick ball throwers so yeah big man indeed .. but hey your entitled to your stereotypes


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

A dog is only as viscious as it is bread to be!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Goose said:


> A dog is only as viscious as it is bread to be!


nice one goose agree with you 100% on this its only what the owners do to them and people like this shouldnt be allowed any animals


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

:whistlingour winstrol vials into its drinking water if you want it to look good


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare - I know staffs aren't vicious mate its just there steroetype. I myself have a rotty and she's soft as sh*t 

must-try - I was only guessing mate as thats the only type of chavvy person who would want to increase a dogs muscle mass by giving them protein shakes.

As I said I didn't intend to cause offence thats just the picture I got after reading the posts.

GHS


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

My best mate did this to his dog and it grew like it was on gear pmsl.. no lie lol. Biggest staffy I've ever seen for sure.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

rottys are lovley dogs couldnt be done with all the long hair tho lol


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

rare6 said:


> nice one goose agree with you 100% on this its only what the owners do to them and people like this shouldnt be allowed any animals


when you say people like this .. are you meaning me?

my dog has been brough up as a family dog thats it .. staff for there companionship and bulldog as they sleep alot so its perfect ... not as a fighter


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

rare6 said:


> sorry GHS but staffys are no vicious dogs all police men/women own that breed of dog thats why there will be no ban on that breed.. its not proven, when u hear these storys u hear it was a staff and in all honesty you see pic of them and if you know your dogs u can tell it aint full staff most the time there cross pitbull terrier or mongrals... i have 2 staff bull's full breed that live with 3 kids aged 6, 5, and a baby of 18 months and if you ask police they would recomend this breed to someone with children there known as a childs nanny


All very true mate. Except that not ALL cops have this breed! :whistling: :lol: :lol: JOKE!

But I know what you're saying cause i have 2 rotts. Far too often people get the wrong impression.

But, as i'm sure you'll agree, there are waaaay too many [email protected] swaggering about with said breeds who don't train these dogs properly or in most cases train them to be vicious and aggressive. You know these dogs have powerful jaws and are capable of much worse than your average household pet. But this does not mean that they are more prone to biting. Just means they make more of a mess if they do. Same with BB'ers, just because they can squeesh you like a grape doesn't mean they are more likely to. I spend far too much of my time defending both BB'ers and 'devil dog' breeds!

Rotts, staffs, mastiff etc are NOT for novice dog owners. But often that is the very people who have them.

You are never going to have a headline on The Sun or Daily Record saying "oh what a lovely staffy you have" or "mastiff; great with kids" its always these fcukwits in shellsuits who provide the statistics. Shame.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> when you say people like this .. are you meaning me?


Dunno about them but I wasn't. I don't know you to comment.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

in my experience..living near a council estate full of chavs with staffies.. everyone we encounter are not human but dog aggressive, they always go for my dogs.

now dont get me wrong it may just be the owners fault because he is a chav and wants to look hard and therfore encourgages the dog aggression.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

well my dog before this was a bernese mountain dog on of the best dogs ive ever had was loyal and beautiful.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Fk me, if you are giving your dog whey, I'll be your dog!!!! (anyone remember that kiora (sp) advert?  )
> 
> The way money is for me right now, Im not joking, I'll be your dog. I'll be your bitch. Hell if you put protein pudding on your balls, I'll lick em clean, anythign for free grub :lol:





RS2007 said:


> Hell if you are giving it test as well, Im deffo your dog (rs runs off to get must_try_harders slippers)


Come here boy.... I got a chocolate starfish covered in whey protein pwder... Lick it all clean now!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

must_try_harder said:


> i was thinking if i give my dog whey protein and took it out for walks alott and just generally made it excercise like ruunning for balls and hill climbing .. would it build muscle and would it be ok to give it protein .. i guess its pretty natural stuff .. :lol:


Your dog should be getting a high protein diet anyway, min of 22% i give my lurchers in dry food plus added real meat from the abbatoir, there should be no need to do this if you are feeding your dog correctly.

In reply to some of the other responses,

My response has always been that the only thing wrong with dogs is people!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare6 said:


> rottys are lovley dogs couldnt be done with all the long hair tho lol


 She gets her hair cut once a month mate so its not too bad. Love her like a daughter.

Here's a pic of her.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> She gets her hair cut once a month mate so its not too bad. Love her like a daughter.
> 
> Here's a pic of her.


AAhhh she rather cute... See she doesnt mine being dressed in long sleeves or jeans. How did you train her to sit on the table though? :whistling:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

i would bum that blonde


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

GTT said:


> in my experience..living near a council estate full of chavs with staffies.. everyone we encounter are not human but dog aggressive, they always go for my dogs.
> 
> now dont get me wrong it may just be the owners fault because he is a chav and wants to look hard and therfore encourgages the dog aggression.


I am a dog lover so i hate it when people dont train and bring up there dogs properly, wonder how there kids will turn out!?!?

Quick soloution..carry a cross bow(ive done this a few times around the estate i live on for the chavs to see), ive warned the chavs in the area, any of there dogs come near me or my family being aggressive i will shoot there dog and eat it. All dogs on the estate are collared and leeshed up when cahvs are walking them.... my next door neighbour, lovely old lady thinks its wonderful i told the chavs outside the shops this.. she even baked me a cake!!! we are cracking down on chavs in our area as a community.

bring your dog up in a loving home, and it will always be a friendly dog..


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

rare6 said:


> rottys are lovley dogs couldnt be done with all the long hair tho lol


I have one with thick, short pine like hair and one with longer more fluffy hair. Rotts have undercoats too so can be a pain in the erse, esp cause mine m,alt at different times due to having different coat types! But staffs malt too. Just mine are bigger so have more hair to shed! Still not as messy as kids though!! 



Darylbethyname said:


> haha, sheep explode if you put them in a field of unlimited grass, cause they have no hunger control cause their used to live in barren mountains. they don't explode thou, their stomachs rupture and they die


I beg to differ mate!

I think what you are referring to is grass tetany, commonly known as grass staggers. This does not actually occur because of too much grass but it is caused by a lack of the mineral Magnesium. Newer agricultural pastures have led to an increase in fertilisation of the land which has lowered the magnesium due to the high nitrogen locking up the available Magnesium.

This disease is actually more common in cattle but can effect any ruminating livestock usually in the spring during the first flushes of grass when animals are nursing their young. It can be treated very easily if noticed by giving the animal a magnesium suspension administered sub-cutaniously. Most farmers will supplement their animals diets with mineral licks which they will freely take as required.

However, you could also be referring to grass bloat which happens when excess leafy fodder is consumed (normally clover). This is easily avoided with good grazing management as it will occur within an hour of turnout onto high nitrogen pastures. It is nothing to do with the sheep being greedy but is a lot to do with bad pasture management on the farmers behalf.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> when you say people like this .. are you meaning me?
> 
> my dog has been brough up as a family dog thats it .. staff for there companionship and bulldog as they sleep alot so its perfect ... not as a fighter


not at all.. im on about these pricks you see in the paper using there dogs to fight given them a bad name


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

GHS said:


> She gets her hair cut once a month mate so its not too bad. Love her like a daughter.
> 
> Here's a pic of her.


Awwwe! She looks like a big baby! Short thick coat like my big one.

Here's my two.

Ruby on the left and Rheeza....


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> I have one with thick, short pine like hair and one with longer more fluffy hair. Rotts have undercoats too so can be a pain in the erse, esp cause mine m,alt at different times due to having different coat types! But staffs malt too. Just mine are bigger so have more hair to shed! Still not as messy as kids though!!


both my dogs have short fur so its like i had a shave and left hair about lol so it aint to bad.. my mate had a rotty when i was younger and did it shed fur like nething clumps of the stuff always sweeping up after it lol but yes kids are far worse :lol:


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

rare6 said:


> not at all.. im on about these pricks you see in the paper using there dogs to fight given them a bad name


i just cant even believe that someone would watch two beautiful dogs rip eachother to shreds .. how could you do that .. its the same as horse fighting facking disgusting


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> i think your playing with fire..dogs cant get to over weight than there naturally ment to be and end up ahving heart attacks...
> 
> why do you want to make your dog explode anyway..
> 
> what breed are we talking about..?


bulldog staff cross


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

rare6 said:


> both my dogs have short fur so its like i had a shave and left hair about lol so it aint to bad.. my mate had a rotty when i was younger and did it shed fur like nething clumps of the stuff always sweeping up after it lol but yes kids are far worse :lol:


HaaHaa!! Nah, mine are nay that bad. NEED to sweep or hoover every day when they malt though. I say need cause other times I could get away with every second or third day if I was lazy and manky!

Rheeza's is like wee pine needle so you've gotta watch your bare feetsies and Rubys is like cotton wool!

But I got me some dark charcoal carpet downstairs now so it doesn't show up too bad. They're away to start shedding their winter coat any time now though so I might change that statement just shortly!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> In all seriousness a lot of things humans eat are dangerous/toxic to dogs, I think chocolate is one of em.* Zara and w33bam know a hell of a lot about dogs*, as I am sure plenty others here do to - my gut feeling is dont do it, but Im no expert.


Hey..... I know you dont think much of some of my ex's Ramsay, but thats a bit harsh.......... 



RS2007 said:


> Ach she's been called worse, thick skinned so she is. No, I mean that, she really is thick skinned, like a white rhino I heard :lol:
> 
> Guess who is gettign booted firmly in his atrophied testicles the next time Zara meets him face to face


Gotta be with mates like you eh?  :whistling:



DB said:


> LMFAO!! Rhino.. loving that one! so skin like a rhino and looks like dog.. anyone else wanna pipe up and help me and RS drive Zara to suicide..
> 
> 
> 
> *In all honesty if she does top her self i will feel bad for a few minutes probably*


pmsl... you have much to learn....

I don't get depressed at insults simply because I reaslise they stem from people feeling inadequate about the fact I am better looking etc etc..... :tongue:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

W33BAM there gorgeous 

Mine is a little fatty at the minute :lol:

GHS


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> You're in for in now matey!! You're never too big for a slap y'know!* Even if I need a chair to stand on! pmsl!*
> 
> Me and Zara... on the war path... angry at a man... frothing at the mouth..... Not a pretty sight!! Run like the fcukin clappers mate!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey.... you can deliver a hefty slap when stood on a chair..... :whistling: 



DB said:


> on a serious note, give it a raw egg mashed in with its food for extra protein and fats


.....I read that as extra farts...... which is probably more accurate...... :lol:



DB said:


> funny you say the word clappers, as take the last 4 letters off *and thats about the only thing Scotland has ever given England to be fair*
> 
> http://www.puberty101.com/h_std_gonorrhea.shtml


Ooohhhh...... not the *only* thing........ :whistling: 



must_try_harder said:


> i just cant even believe that someone would watch two beautiful dogs rip eachother to shreds .. how could you do that .. *its the same as horse fighting* facking disgusting


WTF.....??????? pmsl.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> W33BAM there gorgeous
> 
> *Mine is a little fatty at the minute* :lol:
> 
> GHS


Mate... getting turned on over pictures of dogs is NOT healthy..... :confused1:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

GHS said:


> W33BAM there gorgeous
> 
> Mine is a little fatty at the minute :lol:
> 
> GHS


Thanks! They're ace dogs rotts. Very loving and cuddly. Bl00dy headstrong but adorabubble also!

It's amazing the amount of people who cross the road with their kids or small kid-on dogs when they see us coming though. Little do they know it's actually my dogs who are fiert of theirs! They are frightened of wee dogs. Prob incase they squeesh them! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> lovely looking dogs w33bam
> 
> heres my doggy
> 
> View attachment 23583


Cheers Chilisi! Yours a boy?? He's a beaut! Nice big square dome!!

I love my bears!


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate... getting turned on over pictures of dogs is NOT healthy..... :confused1:


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha reppedddd


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Why the **** would you want to beef up your dog... are you one of them ****s who make their dog's fight?


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

colt24 said:


> Why the **** would you want to beef up your dog... are you one of them ****s who make their dog's fight?


LMAO read the whole thread and you will be enlightened


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

colt24 said:


> Why the **** would you want to beef up your dog... are you one of them ****s who make their dog's fight?


have you actualy read any of this thread?!? no hes not... just wanted his dog to look more bulky nd mean. nothing wrong with that is there ?


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> LMAO read the whole thread and you will be enlightened


 lol u beat me 2 it


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> yep hes a boy..nearly 7.
> 
> its a shame like you said how people cross the road or even run at times when they see them coming..my dog isnt interested but he soon is when people are screaming and running..he thinks they want to play...ha ha


I know! Fcukin retards!! Atta way to get the attention of a dog your fiert of! Idiots!

Mine are the same, just plodding along in the park, sniffing every square inch of grass, not a care in the world, then all of a sudden screeeeeams.....

Cue ears pricked up... squinted square wrinkled heads, chest all puffed up as they do when inquizative "wtf going on here mummy??!!"

Yeah clever that!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

here is my baby

brucee.bmp


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I wouldn't recomend whey for dogs no, if you want to improve his condition just improve his diet! Our Bailey responds well when we add in raw tripe to his diet, he looks great on it and he luuuuuuurves it.

Also if you do give him any protein i'd avoid any cows milk etc. or anything with lactose in it, alot of dogs(especially staffies) are lactose intolerant and you may find brown puddles on your floor lol


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

noturbo said:


> I wouldn't recomend whey for dogs no, if you want to improve his condition just improve his diet! Our Bailey responds well when we add in raw tripe to his diet, he looks great on it and he luuuuuuurves it.
> 
> Feckin godawful mingin stuff but the dags luuuurve it!
> 
> Also if you do give him any protein i'd avoid any cows milk etc. or anything with lactose in it, alot of dogs(especially staffies) are lactose intolerant and you may find brown puddles on your floor lol


True. As I said before, you need to find out why your dag needs help to run around rather than just add whey to his food!

By the look of the pic your pupsie (who looks lovely btw) is older, so he/she is bound to be slowing down. My oldest is 6 and a half and is still like a big daft pup. She is lean but not underfed. They get fed the same thing at the same times every day, very little human treats (NO FOOD GO'S SPARE IN THIS HOUSE!!)

They do get doggy treats but they also get ample excercise.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> True. As I said before, you need to find out why your dag needs help to run around rather than just add whey to his food!
> 
> By the look of the pic your pupsie (who looks lovely btw) is older, so he/she is bound to be slowing down. My oldest is 6 and a half and is still like a big daft pup. She is lean but not underfed. They get fed the same thing at the same times every day, very little human treats (NO FOOD GO'S SPARE IN THIS HOUSE!!)
> 
> They do get doggy treats but they also get ample excercise.


thankyou .. yeah he is 8 and well well nurished to say the least .. he has no human food as such but on occasions has dog chews and like puffed jerky ( or whatever its called ) but only as treats . he gets a fair amount of excercise and as i live in the south the downs are a great place to walk . but true he is not as fast as he used to/should be so thats wht i was considering a diet / supplements to help build up muscle and hopefully prolong his rime with us .. not as many of the streotyping people on here think .. to make it a fighter but hey thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I cba

im lazy

**** you


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

must_try_harder said:


> thankyou .. yeah he is 8 and well well nurished to say the least .. he has no human food as such but on occasions has dog chews and like puffed jerky ( or whatever its called ) but only as treats . he gets a fair amount of excercise and as i live in the south the downs are a great place to walk . but true he is not as fast as he used to/should be so thats wht i was considering a diet / supplements to help build up muscle and hopefully prolong his rime with us .. not as many of the streotyping people on here think .. to make it a fighter but hey thanks for your help :thumb:


Screw the whey mate just spoil him and let him grow old gracefully  8 is getting on a bit so you just gotta let him take things easier. Looks like a nice dog too :thumbup1:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i gave my dog some protien but i dont think it agreed with him.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> i gave my dog some protien but i dont think it agreed with him.


what happened ?


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

must_try_harder said:


> what happened ?


I'm guessin brown puddles of ****e lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

yea he had the squirts lol. But then again it wasnt just protien it was cyclone crap.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

nemises_gendo said:


> yea he had the squirts lol. But then again it wasnt just protien it was cyclone crap.


Same happened to Bailey when he first tried cows milk, he tried to show us just how bad it was so backed up against the wall and sprayed poop up the wall. Never give a naughty 4 month old staffy cows milk :lol: If it makes him sick he will make you pay lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Same happened to Bailey when he first tried cows milk, he tried to show us just how bad it was so backed up against the wall and sprayed poop up the wall. Never give a naughty 4 month old staffy cows milk :lol: If it makes him sick he will make you pay lol


lol yea they can be a handful at times lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate... getting turned on over pictures of dogs is NOT healthy..... :confused1:


 :confused1:

I said fatty not fitty Zar?

GHS


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> I beg to differ mate!
> 
> I think what you are referring to is grass tetany, commonly known as grass staggers. This does not actually occur because of too much grass but it is caused by a lack of the mineral Magnesium. Newer agricultural pastures have led to an increase in fertilisation of the land which has lowered the magnesium due to the high nitrogen locking up the available Magnesium.
> 
> ...


 :lol: i'm just going on what my geography teacher told me couple years back, she lived beside a beef cattle field, and one day sheep got in, apparently ate to much and died, or as she put it "their stomachs exploded"


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeons and bi carbonate of soda

WIN


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

well thanks everyone for there help .. i have decided that i wil not go ahead with giving him protein but just continue with eggs and get some of that powdered milk from the pet shop and maybe consider the k9kx stuff


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

buy some frozen lean beef and cook that in boiling water takes most the fat out, mix it with some rice put a stock in the water for flavour and mix that up vets told me things like that wld be fine.. or chicken and rice/pasta i give it to my dog and hes big and lean as fcuk + u know its good for them only replace one meal with it tho no more they still need a balanced food (dog food) this is my baby! he was 2 and 9 months in this pic hes 3 and 1 month now and getting bigger


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

that looks like a beauty .. good muscles on its legs and a fairly big head


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

fairly lol i cant get my hands around it its about 19 inches around hes head, hes neck it 21-22 inches hes weighs about 27kgs and just above knee height from floor top of head 26 inches seated hes a big mofo lol


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

rare6 said:


> buy some frozen lean beef and cook that in boiling water takes most the fat out, mix it with some rice put a stock in the water for flavour and mix that up vets told me things like that wld be fine.. or chicken and rice/pasta i give it to my dog and hes big and lean as fcuk + u know its good for them only replace one meal with it tho no more they still need a balanced food (dog food) this is my baby! he was 2 and 9 months in this pic hes 3 and 1 month now and getting bigger


Lovely looking dog that mate :thumbup1:

Heres my Bailey, he's not even a year old I don't think in this pic so got plenty more growing to do yet. He's prob a good 8 - 10lbs heavier allready lol


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

he a cross? lovley dog tho


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dry dog food and the odd trioplex protein bar :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

rare6 said:


> he a cross? lovley dog tho


No, but thanks for asking :tongue: lol

p.s negged lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Jebus leave the poor thing alone, let it be a dog.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

As i am sat here reading this thread, my son just came in the room and said the dog has been sick at the top of the stairs, one of her fav places to be sick for some reason, oh yeah and the bedroom, the wife is cleaning it up as i type this , i said to it could be those pilchards she had eariler i opened a tin , but could not eat them they looked mingin,lol.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> As i am sat here reading this thread, my son just came in the room and said the dog has been sick at the top of the stairs, one of her fav places to be sick for some reason, oh yeah and the bedroom, the wife is cleaning it up as i type this , i said to it could be those pilchards she had eariler i opened a tin , but could not eat them they looked mingin,lol.


PMSL well i hope you enjoy the thread and pilchards and dogs dont really mix .. tuna on the other hand :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Try the following and let me know how he gets on

10iu HGH EOD

4iu Insulin with Breakfast and lunch. ** Watch out for him getting tired as he might be going hypo. try keep him busy for 2 hours after each jab**

250mg Sust /week - good luck jabbing him though!! :cursing:

Could try him on 300mg Tren if you want him agro? Just a thought?

And then liquidise some eggs, protein powder and oats for in between meals.

Also go on fitday.com and work out a nice diet for him.

Good luck..

** just joking before you dog lovers go crazy **


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Fk me, if you are giving your dog whey, I'll be your dog!!!! (anyone remember that kiora (sp) advert?  )
> 
> The way money is for me right now, Im not joking, I'll be your dog. I'll be your bitch. Hell if you put protein pudding on your balls, I'll lick em clean, anythign for free grub :lol:


x2 that

but seriously your dog shouldnt need any type of supplement, just let it have a good diet and plenty of exercise like a normal dog


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

You can get whey just for dogs.Ask a good pet store.And dont give him to much eggs espeshly raw bad for there skin.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

what is it with some people who have big dogs they want to bulk up,there is dog food that has high protein content that is suitable for working dogs.not being funny but thats the most ridiculous thing i've heard.try taking into consideration how old the dog is.if your dog is not keeping a good balanced weight when eating 2 good meals then there is something wrong with the dog.yep go ahead and feed him to bulk him up but before you know it the dog will be overweight and you'll be killing it.


----------



## shadow sniper (Mar 16, 2009)

must_try_harder said:


> lmao i fout that was pidgeons:lol:


yea it is lol:thumb:


----------



## shadow sniper (Mar 16, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Try the following and let me know how he gets on
> 
> 10iu HGH EOD
> 
> ...


haha u nuttah:laugh:


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW iam going to start feeding it to my english bull lol:thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with whey, tuna, fish oils, a doggy multivit and a weights vest or buggy for one's dog IMHO.

Slin is OTT IMO (I don't know the blood glucose ref range for a pooch  ).

J


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you're barking up the wrong tree with Whey,try Micellar Canine! :whistling:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I think you're barking up the wrong tree with Whey,try Micellar Canine! :whistling:


LMAO

J


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Too much protein in a dogs diet will put them at risk of a huge range of diseases especially larger breeds like mastiffs. Giving a dog protein only sources of food is not clever.

Use regular dog food and if he needs more kcals just give him more of it or for a high protein snack tripe or a fatty meat giving a more balanced nutrient intake. He's not a bodybuilder.

If in doubt, ask your vet.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

When i make my morning shake (whey isolate, maltrodextrin, oats, banana, honey and water) if there is a little left in the blender i might give my 2 dogs a dribble each. If my family can't finish their dinner, then i'll try and finish it ha ha but if i can't then any meat and vegetables are fed to the dogs. Never deep fried food or processed food.

Its all natural foodstuffs and they don't have the sihts and they aren't over weight at all. The JR is very lean and my EBT is pure muscle. But i don't feed her up because 'i want a big dog'. She IS a big dog so she has an appetite of a big dog. They get plenty of exercise and are extremely healthy dogs.


----------

